# [PATCH] libav-12 libpostproc vlc-2.2.4

## andi_s

Hallo,

wer media-video/libav-12 und media-video/vlc-2.2.4 (nicht -r1) nutzen will, der wird mit media-libs/libpostproc-10.20140517-r1 ein Problem bekommen.

Das USEFLAG postproc kann man in VLC nicht abschalten, da  es von libav/ffmpeg abhängig ist. Also ist das keine Lösung.

Hier ein kleiner Patch, der das Problem löst:

```

--- libpostproc-10.20140517.org/libpostproc/postprocess.c   2014-05-12 18:58:14.000000000 +0200

+++ libpostproc-10.20140517/libpostproc/postprocess.c   2017-02-10 16:40:48.214527390 +0100

@@ -961,7 +961,7 @@

 

         if (caps & AV_CPU_FLAG_MMX)

             cpuCaps |= PP_CPU_CAPS_MMX;

-        if (caps & AV_CPU_FLAG_MMX2)

+        if (caps & AV_CPU_FLAG_MMXEXT)

             cpuCaps |= PP_CPU_CAPS_MMX2;

         if (caps & AV_CPU_FLAG_3DNOW)

             cpuCaps |= PP_CPU_CAPS_3DNOW;

```

Da es in libav-12 sehr viele Verbesserungen gegeben hat lohnt sich ein Update!

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen und vielleicht liest das ja auch einer der DEVs hier und pflegt den Patch ein (oder aktualisiert die alte libpostproc mal)

----------

